# HP Touchpad driver issue when plugging into PC.....



## Darkravan420 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi everyone...

I'm trying to put the Android OS on my Touchpad and have followed all of the instructions to a "T".... but after I have created the cminstall folder and moved all of the correct files to the touchpad through USB mode and eject the device, shut it down and then reboot it holding the volume up button and get the huge USB icon on the touchpad screen... my pc keeps saying there is no driver for the touchpad and it's an unknown device. HELP!!!! What do I do?!









Thanks!


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

What version of windows are you using? There's been problems in regards to Windows 7, I believe. I know that I couldn't install using my work computer- but when I got home and used my home computer (Win XP) it worked


----------



## Darkravan420 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm using win vista 64 bit. I installed the webOS SDK with novacom on my laptop and the touchpad isn't recognized by the laptop. When I uninstall the webOS SDK with novacom the touchpad is recognized by the laptop. So what gives?!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Darkravan420 said:


> I'm using win vista 64 bit. I installed the webOS SDK with novacom on my laptop and the touchpad isn't recognized by the laptop. When I uninstall the webOS SDK with novacom the touchpad is recognized by the laptop. So what gives?!


Try following these instructions, read carefully before trying:

Since the release of CM9, it has become abundantly clear to me that one
needs to do a clean install of the rom to avoid all the little
nagging issues that so many folks are reporting. Whether you are
installing for the first time, upgrading from CM7 or installing
an update of CM9, one really needs to do a clean install, or at least
once in a while.

Since the advent of the official CM9 nightlies, installing
the rom and the Gapps files via CWM or TWRP seems to be much more
reliable. You still need to wipe the cache and Dalvik cache
before you reboot after installing any rom. If you run into
trouble after an install via CWM or TWRP, then read on. You will
need to uninstall everything and start over.

Dalingrin has also clarified that if one wants to install CM9 over
the top of CM7, so long as ACMEInstaller2 is used, the upgrade should
work. It will wipe out your desktop, but that should be easy to
rebuild.

Those who know how to do this differently and are comfortable with that,
feel free to deviate from this document.

For first time installers, you can skip this next part.

For those of you doing an update to a newer rom or installing CM7 over
CM9, first thing you need to do is a nandroid backup of your current
install and copy it over to your PC for safe keeping. Next you should backup
your user apps and data using either Titanium Backup or My Backup Root.
This will allow you to restore all your apps if the install goes South or you
can always restore your nandroid backup to return to where you were.

Warning: do not restore system apps or data to a newer rom, you will
cause problems. Only restore user apps and data.

For the first time installers, if you have not already prepared
your PC for this project, you need to download the following:

1. ACMEInstaller2
2. ACMEUninstaller
3. Moboot 0.3.5.zip
4. ClockworkMod.zip(CWM) or Teamwin's CWM replacement everyone calls TWRP.
5. The CyanogenMod nightly of your choice. I will be referring to this below
as the rom.zip.
(I recommend using the latest official nightly.)
6. UniversalNovacomInstaller.jar
7. The latest Gapps.zip, currently for CM9 it is: gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip

NOTE: Make sure you download the ICS version, not the Jelly Bean version.

The ACME files, Moboot, CWM can be found at:

Moboot:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/moboot

ACMEInstaller2 and ACMEUninstaller:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/tools

ClockworkMod:

http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/recovery

The official nightlies can be found at:

http://get.cm/?device=tenderloin

If you wish to try TWRP, the current version is 2.2.0 and can be found at:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22799-recoverytwrp-2220-touch-recovery-2012-08-24/

I strongly suggest you start out using CWM and update to TWRP later. Using TWRP and
another app named GooManager is a whole other subject for another day. I will not be
explaining how to use TWRP here.

You will find the Universal Novacom stand alone installers for 32 and 64 bit versions of
Windows here:

http://www.reverendkyle.com/index.php/articles/161-universal-novacom-driver-installer-fixed

Download the correct file for your version of Windows and install it just like you would a .exe by
clicking on "Start" , run and browsing to where the file is. Run it and the novacom drivers
will be installed in the Palm, inc. folder under the Program Files folder.

Gapps files can be found here:

You should download the latest Gapps.zip which the last time I checked at the link
below was 20120429:

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps

or here:

http://goo.im/gapps

Note: Starting with the June 8th nightly, the CM team changed the way they name the
nightlies. If you do not add the word "update" without the quotes to the file name,
ACMEInstaller2 will not find and install the file. A properly named file will look
like the example below:

update-cm-20120707-nightly-tenderloin.zip

Note: Any file you try to install with ACMEInstaller2 must have "update" as the
first word in the file name, just like the example above.

However, if you are installing an update via CWM or TWRP, "Install Zip from SD card",
then you do not need to add "update" to the file name. Word is that the CM team will
eventually fix ACMEInstaller2 so you don't need to add "update" to the file name.

First thing, open the run box on your PC and browse to the folder where you put the
novacomInstaller file. This is a Java executable, so treat it just like any .exe file.
However, since it does not end in .exe, when you browse to find it,
you will have to tell the browser to show "All Files." Once it is in
the run box, click on OK and the Novacomd drivers will be installed,
the Palm,Inc folder will be created and the novacom.exe will be placed
in that folder. Next copy the ACMEInstaller2 and ACMEUninstaller files
into the Palm, Inc folder. Now your PC is prepared for installing CM9, so everything
applies to first time installers and upgraders from this point forward.

Now you are going to create two folders.

First timers boot into WebOS, upgraders can do the same or boot into
your current install of Android. Connect your TouchPad to your PC
with the usb cable and open Windows Explorer on your PC.

Note: Connecting a TouchPad to one's PC in WebOS will pop open a
window on the TouchPad. Select "Connect via USB".

Note: If you are upgrading from CM7 to CM9, and connect your TouchPad to your
PC while booted in CM7, you will also connect as a usb device.

Note: Running CM9, you cannot connect a TouchPad to your PC as a usb device.
If you have not already done so, go to settings/storage and tap the three
dots in the upper R/H corner, select Computer Connections and put a check
in the MTP(media device)box. When connected to your Pc, look for
cm_tenderloin/SD card.

You should see either the TouchPad as a drive with a drive letter, or cm_tenderloin
if you are connecting through a version of CM9. If you have not already created
a cminstall folder on your TouchPad do so now. Also create a folder named ICS
Install.

Note: When you connect the TouchPad to your PC and you are running
Windows XP with CM9 already installed, and get a warning that drivers
cannot be installed, on your TouchPad, go to settings/developer options
and take the check out of "Android debugging" box.

Next you need to copy Moboot 0.3.5 and ClockworkMod(CWM) into the
cminstall folder on your TouchPad. Now copy the rom.zip and the
gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip file into the folder you created named ICS Install.

If you are upgrading from CM7 to CM9, you only need to copy the rom.zip into
the cminstall folder and the gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip into the ICS Install folder.

If you are copying files to the Touchpad as a drive, you now need to right click
the drive letter and eject the drive when you are done. Disconnect the usb cable.

Warning: If you do not eject the drive, you can cause damage to the TouchPad drive structure.

If you are copying files via cm_tenderloin, you can just close Windows Explorer
and disconnect the usb cable.

If you are upgrading CM7 to CM9, skip down to the paragraph that begins with
"Now both of you need to reboot."

Upgraders, now you need to run ACMEUninstaller and when it is done, your
TouchPad will reboot back into WebOS. Unplug the usb cable. If this is
your first time running the uninstaller, you run it the same way you ran
ACMEInstaller2, only use the following command in the command window:

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller

Now both of you need to reboot and hold down up volume to put the TouchPad
into WebOS recovery or bootie mode. You will know you succeeded if you see a
large white usb symbol.

Now plug the usb cable back in and you should hear the PC beep indicating
the TouchPad is connected. You will not be able to see the TouchPad in
Windows Explorer like you did when you copied the files to the TouchPad,
so don't try. On your PC click "RUN" and type in CMD.
This opens the command window.

First timers type in the following in the command window:

cd/ and press enter. You will see C:\
Now type cd program files and press enter. You will see C:\program files
Now type cd Palm, Inc and press enter. You will see C:\ program files\Palm, Inc

Upgraders, your novacom.exe and ACME files may be in a different folder, so go
browse to that folder, if not browse to the Palm, Inc folder.

Both of you enter "novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2" without the quotes in
the command window and hit enter. After a few seconds, you should see what is
fondly called the "Double Penguin mode" on the Touchpad. You will also see tons
of code streaming up the screen. The install takes around five minutes.

Be patient, it can take longer than you think for "Double Penguin mode" to start.
If after two to three minutes you do not see the two penguins, there may be a problem
or your did something wrong. Hold the power button and the home button together for
up to 30 seconds to force a reboot of your TouchPad. If nothing got installed,
start over and be sure to follow the instructions exactly. There is also the possibility
that one or more of your files is corrupted. Download them again and learn how to run
MD5 hash checks to verify the integrity of your files.

Those of you upgrading from CM7 to CM9, when the install is done, boot into CM9
and check that the install worked. Other than your desktop needing to be rebuilt,
all your apps, settings, and data should be intact. You can skip the next paragraph.

First timers and upgraders, When the install of Mobot and CWM is done,
the TouchPad will boot to Moboot. Tap the volume on the TouchPad to stop the 5 second
countdown if you see one. Now use the volume rocker to select CWM using the Home button.
Then select "Install zip file from SD card" and use the volume rocker to move down to the
ICS Install folder. Select that and move to the nigthly rom.zip and select that.
Start the install. When it is done, use the go back selection to go back to the main CWM
screen and select reboot system.

Once Android is booted up(be patient, it takes a couple of minutes the first time),
play around with the browser, set up wifi, just to make sure your install was
successful. Now reboot back to CWM and do the same procedure to install the
gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip you copied to the ICS Install folder earlier. 
You're done with a clean install.

NOTE: Upgraders, if you ran ACMEUninstaller, after you reenter your Google account
information, all the apps that you have downloaded previously from the Play Store should
start downloading from Google's servers.

Upgraders, you know what to do, first timers, I hope you have friends around to show
you the ropes or you own an Android phone and already know the ropes. If you are unlucky
enough to not have friends to help, you can always visit the Official Nighlies thread at

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/

You can also visit YouTube and watch a series of videos created by a fellow named Rev. Kyle. 
Great stuff. Look for them here:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEB7088E3F2018862&feature=plcp

P.S. I strongly suggest you make a nandroid backup of your new installation right now.
First timers, one makes a nandroid backup using CWM. Boot to CWM, select "Backup and
Restore" and select "Backup". It's a good idea to keep a copy of the backup file over on
your PC for safe keeping. That way if you loose everything on the TouchPad, you will always
be able to restore that safety copy once you get the TouchPad up and running again.

Good Luck!


----------

